# Wischtechnik



## Loveboat (27. März 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie man diese Wischtechnik mit Fotoshop hinbekommt? Habe es zufällig gesehen und würde gerne wissen wie man das hinbekommt. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Bescheid und kann einem Photoshop-Anfänger ein paar Tips geben.

Wischtechnik:
http://home.arcor.de/dirk.dietz/adobe/cyprus.jpg


Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Nil18 (27. März 2007)

Hallo!

Das sind einfach ein paar Brushes übereinandergelegt.


----------

